# 2006 SE-R stereo problems??



## purplehazedx (Nov 29, 2009)

i have a 2006 altima se-r and i was just wondering if someone can help me out. the factory radio and cd player stopped working all of a sudden. it worked fine since i bought the car about 2 weeks ago until i came out one morning to find that i have no sound coming out. the radio still lights up and looks like it should be working but i do not hear anything. i checked all the fuses and everything looks good. is there something else that it could be??? please help me out


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*OEM SE-R RADIO*

Hey!!
I don't know whats happening with your radio
But I have altima se-r stock OEM radio up for sale?
if you are interested let me know....


----------



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

Did you try and pull the stereo out so you could check the wiring? It could be that the person you bought the car from had an aftermarket stereo in the car prior to putting it up for sale and when they started to try and sell it they put the stock stereo back in. The wire connections could be loose and not working properly due to that.


----------



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

Its does sound like the guy before you had a diffrent radio in there before what i think it might be is the constant 12v power wire(it should be green) cause it sounds like the illumination wire is still hooked in.when you turn ur car off the the radio still light up? i work at bestbuy as an installer so i can just look up wiring diagrams


----------

